# Crash car go boom



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's the story:

We inherited my mom's car. Sister got the china cabinet, I got the car. Coming home with said car, wife gets in to an accident;










So, now we've got a real problem. But..........it gets worse. Who did she run in to? That would be ME. She was following me from getting the car.










I think my mom's car will be totaled, but the truck is just ugly enough to still be workable.

So, now I'm fighting with two different insurance companies with this story:

Wife hits husband while driving a car registered (and insured) to his dead mother. Talk about an insurance nightmare.

She got banged around pretty good, but nobody went to the hospital.

Wish us luck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, nobody got hurt, good.
But what a mess!

I do hope this works simply, who needs the grief!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Oiy... What a mess.... I'm glad ya'll are ok.... Keep us posted!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Should have taken the China cabinet.

Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm...looks like the FORD faired better than the CHEVY...
That Model T's lookin good now.LOL
Glad yer both ok.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dang. That's some bad luck there slimy. Glad you're both ok. Good luck with the insurance companies. Hope you get it settled properly.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Glad you guys are ok but as you already know that just sucks! also seeing how Im always late with the news and replies, sorry to hear abour your mom.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear about mom. Good luck with the rest.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Glad to hear no one was hurt.
and as well, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man, two losses and one damage. The human factor is worse, of course. 


Good luck with the insurance.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry about your loss!
Dang she hit ya a good one.
Glad you guys are okay though.
Y insurance companies want your money but they sure don't want to pay ya when ya need it.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Damn, Slimy ol' buddy, you have got some bad mojo....


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Gets better and better......

One insurance guy came out on Saturday. He spent a lot of time with the white car and then declared it was totaled. Then spent about five minutes on the pick up ( that I'm still driving around as our ONLY means of transportation) and declared it totaled also. 

I find out that you can't run into yourself, so if my wife's name is on the pickup title, then NOBODY pays. Good news: the pickup's title is in my name exclusively. Bad news: the loan for the pickup is in the wife's name exclusively. I'm pretty sure that's illegal and this is a big mess. 

My mojo must be working overtime.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yikes.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I backed into my wife's car a couple of weeks ago in the driveway... luckily it was only a few feet back (rear window was covered in dew....) I was able to buff out the scuff. However, something tells me you won't be able to buff that out.... major bummer. At least everyone's allright.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Slimy, so sorry to hear about it all. Hopefuly something will work out for you.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

good grief!!!

what a PITA!!! glad you guys are ok though


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm glad both of you are OK. I hope it works out with the insurance company in your favor when all this is done.


----------

